# Russian Flier 65yrs Later(pics)



## javlin (Dec 9, 2010)

I had heard about this some time ago but went back and looked at it again here:

Hurricane wreck with pilot recovery. Northern Russia
I think the forum allows you to browse for alittle while without signing up but I thought it might interest some here.I like to read the archeology (battlefield)finds myself.I would like to add as with many finds like this the soldiers of all nations receive a proper burial.Cheers


----------

